# Harwich/Hook of Holland advice?



## civetcat (May 1, 2012)

Hi there Just joined but have been wild camping for donkeys years now (mainly abroad & Scotland). Used to have an Autoquest 270 for 16 years and now downsized to an Autosleeper Mezan which we've had for 6 years. We manage to overwinter in either Spain or Portugal in it - the awning helps! 

We have a question to ask. Does anyone know if you can stay overnight at Harwich and Hook of Holland ports? We've not done that crossing before.

Also does anyone know the prices of a 907 Camping Gaz exchange in Holland, Germany or Italy? I know they are a lot cheaper in Spain & Potugal than here and a lot dearer in France. Is it worth filling up our empty cylinder before we go?

Thanks


----------



## civetcat (May 1, 2012)

Update - Have phoned Stena thru their press button line and found out that overnight stay at Harwich is OK but he wasn't sure about Hook of Holland as there isn't as much space there. Any ideas?


----------



## David & Ann (May 1, 2012)

civetcat said:


> Update - Have phoned Stena thru their press button line and found out that overnight stay at Harwich is OK but he wasn't sure about Hook of Holland as there isn't as much space there. Any ideas?



It has been a few years since I travelled from the Hook of Holland. The Ferry from the Hook to Harwich was stopped, (don't remember when) hence my reason for not travelling from there any more. Back to your point. There is quite a large car park, free of charge. As you approach the Ferry terminal, there is a little slip road, usually you will see a fish and chip on this slip road. Drive up this road and turn left, a few metres to your left it opens out into a large parking area. I used to park there always overnight to get the early morning Ferry. I do not know if the Harwich to Hook Ferry is running again. Perhaps someone on here can help on that point.


----------



## Robmac (May 1, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## David & Ann (May 1, 2012)

Looked up Stena sailings. They do sailings to the Hook of Holland and return daily.


----------



## scampa (May 1, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## driftwood (May 2, 2012)

*Alternative*

I used the ferry in August, 2011 en route to Moscow, as it is my nearest ferry port.
I am sure that you could wild-camp along The Walls at Manningtree, if you are not averse to swans.
Alternatively, the are camping facilities at The Strangers Home:
<http://www.strangershome.co.uk/>.


----------



## civetcat (May 2, 2012)

Many thanks for your suggestions - I don't mind swans if they know their place and don't bother me!


----------



## kimbowbill (May 2, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the site


----------

